# Front Row on external display



## statts (May 1, 2006)

Hey

I was wondering if it was possible to forward the MacBook Pro's Front Row to an external display. In other words, if I have my MacBook hooked up to a monitor, can I hit menu on the remote control and have Front Row show up on the external display?

Statts

P.s. I cant believe how petty quicktime are, holding back on the "exclusive" full screen feature available only to Pro users. Come on! its just full screen!


----------



## ex2bot (May 4, 2006)

VLC does fullscreen for free and it handles most Quicktime files well. I use it a lot. Some day I may buy QT Pro for the editing capabilities, but not for full screen!

Doug


----------



## statts (May 4, 2006)

Yeah I have VLC, any idea about the front row question though?


----------



## Fsafdars (Jul 12, 2006)

regarding using apple front row on a external monitor:
you can follow the steps listed on this site...

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2442934

basically.. (taken from the website above)
"
Front Row always plays on the primary display. You need to move your menu bar over to the external monitor:

1) Launch System Preferences
2) Select the Monitors/Display option
3) drag the menu bar from the macbook monitor to the external display in the graphical representation of your displays.

Front Row will then display on the external monitor.
"


----------

